# Encendido Master-Slave



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Si entraste a este post buscando algo de sado-masoquismo, te equivocaste.





Este es un esquema especialmente diseñado para peresozos (Como yo).
Lo que hace es encender algo cuando se enciende otra cosa, por ejemplo si se enciende la luz de la mesa de trabajo enciende el soldador y lo mejor de todo es que tambien lo apaga, o sea no mas olvidos de algo encendido toda la noche.
Nunca mas llegar a la mañana al taller y encontrar el soldador a punto de transpasar la mesa despues de chamuscarla durante toda la noche.

Como funciona:
J1 enciende el consumo principal (Master), el manojo de diodos y C1 producen una tension de CC sobre el led del optoaislador, siempre y cuando exista consumo.
Cuando este se ilumina, acciona el opto-triac que a su vez acciona al triac de trabajo produciendo que se encienda la segunda carga (Slave).
El esquema no necesita adaptacion para 220 o 120VCA.
Si el consumo de la carga principal es mayor a unos 200W, habra que cambiar los diodos por otros de 3A.

Bueno, yo propuse el esquema ustedes busquen el uso.


----------



## ciri (Abr 2, 2008)

Se ve muy lindo (muy original la verdad me sorprendio) pero tengo una pequeña pregunta:

No es más facil colocar una derivación en paralelo despues de la tecla?


----------



## MIAZU (Mar 22, 2018)

_Nuevo #4 
MIAZU dijo:
Gracias por tu respuesta,
 Le estoy echando un vistazo, pero tanto en el master como el slave estarían entre 1500 y 2000 w, en el slave podría poner un relé pero no veo como solucionar el master.

Fogonazo dijo:
Creo que no comprendiste el funcionamiento.

El switch *J1* es el original de encendido de la máquina representada con el foco (Master).
 La conmutación del circuito "Slave" es mediante un TRIAC (BT136), no necesita relee_

Quizás no lo haya entendido o quizás no me haya sabido explicar:
Creo que la lámpara master representa el equipo principal, el que yo conecto de forma voluntaria y la lámpara slave es el que se conecta al comenzar a funcionar el primero. Lo que yo quería decir es que tanto el equipo master como el slave tienen un consumo de entre 1500 y 2000 wat cada uno, por lo que la corriente que circulará por el circuito será mayor de 3 Amp. El slave lo puedo arrancar poniendo en su lugar un contactor (relé) pero no se que hacer con el master.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

J1 representa *el interruptor interno* del dispositivo 1 (máquina que usarás)
Lámpara master representa la máquina que usarás.

Un triac adecuado puede manejar directamente la aspiradora o dejar un triac normal que maneje un contactor para encender la aspiradora. Incluso el MOC3021 solo sin triac podría manejar la bobina del contactor.

D1 a D7 deberán ser de 25A  a 600V

########################################

 Yo haría la siguente prueba , a un viejo contactor le desarmaría la bobina y se la haría con cable forrado de 2,5mm enroscado prolijo y bien ajustado para que le entren la mayor cantidad de espiras posibles. También se podría bobinar con alambre barnizado de bobinado en cantidad de hilos que sumen los 2,5 mm de sección (sección , no diámetro)

Probaría ese contactor ya armado con su bobina en serie con la máquina-herramienta eléctrica , si todo sale bién debería accionarse para encender automáticamente la aspiradora 

Sería un contactor "amperimétrico"

Saludos !


----------



## Nicolás225 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hola muy interesante, de q*UE* voltaje serían los capacitores y que potencia las resistencias? Lo usaría para una aspiradora y sierra circular, gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2022)

Nicolás225 dijo:


> Hola muy interesante, de q*UE* voltaje serían los capacitores y que potencia las resistencias? Lo usaría para una aspiradora y sierra circular, gracias!!


C1: 25V
R1: 250mW
R2: 250mW
C2: 400V
R3: 2W


----------

